# What gun is everyone using on the gun opener? Or bow?



## Hookslinger (Aug 3, 2016)

Gonna have my bow in hand. Lost tge desire to hunt with a gun a few years back and that was it. Probably because my bow is nicer than any gun I own  

Strictly just a bow hunter from now on I think.


----------



## june bugger (Oct 28, 2015)

"my first rifle was a 243 papa gave daddy and daddy gave me"

actually 300 win mag


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Savage Axis II in .350 Legend.


----------



## zer0 (Nov 15, 2012)

Outfitted a coworker trying to get back into hunting with my 20G rifled shotty. I'll be running a muzzleloader.


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

Mathews Halon 32


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Savage 350 with 180gr Winchester ammo.
Little tack driver!


----------



## Former grunt (Feb 26, 2018)

BucksandDucks said:


> Since I've already got my 2 bucks I'm going to use my S&W 629. 44 magnum revolver and try to take a doe. Just open sights, no scope


My buddy bought a Smith and Wesson 500, I'm still waiting for him to take a deer with it. I might have to do it for him.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Rem 700 Light Mtn Rifle in .270 - 130 grain Win ammo.


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

Cva scout v2 .450 bushmaster


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

mattawanhunter said:


> If I make it out it will be with the Ruger American in .450
> 
> View attachment 454935


I just bought that gun last night at Cabelas with the leupold 3x9x40 that is specifically made\calibrated for the .450. I’m going to get to the range at lunch time the next few days to dial her in. She is my back up if the sling shot breaks or a deer is over 400 yds. The sling shot is good for the first 399 yds!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

I haven't decided yet. Likely a CZ550 in 7x57 with an old Nikon 4x40 Buckmaster scope shooting a 150 gr. Nosler Partition with IMR4350. I've never hunted with this rifle, cartridge, nor bullet, so a bunch of exciting firsts. I have hunted with the scope before, but never took anything with it.

Another possibility is a Winchester model 94AE Legacy with a 24" barrel in .30-30. It has a Williams FP receiver sight and a Lyman 3/32" white front bead. I last took a deer with this rifle in 1999, so 2019 seems like a good year to use it. The load is a Speer 170 gr. with W748 for 2140 fps.

A distant possibility is a Remington 700 BDL in 350 Rem Mag. This is my bear rifle. Two seasons ago I started using a new load and scope, but haven't had a chance at a bear since then, and I'm getting impatient to use it. The load is a Sierra 225 gr. Pro-Hunter at 2700 fps from IMR4320. The scope is an IOR Valdada 4x33 with a German #1 reticle. I like the scope quite a bit, but sadly it disappeared from their line up the first of this year before I could get another one.

If I have to hunt in truly sloppy weather I'll use a synthetic stocked Winchester model 70 in .30-'06. The rifle has a Leupold VX-II 3-9x40 with a German #1 from 2005. That was the last year that Leupold catalogued the scope with that reticle, but it is still available from the custom shop. The load is a basic standard: 150 gr. Sierra Pro-Hunter and IMR4350 at 2900 fps. Other than my Garand this is the rifle I've shot the most.


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

Tilden Hunter said:


> I haven't decided yet. Likely a CZ550 in 7x57 with an old Nikon 4x40 Buckmaster scope shooting a 150 gr. Nosler Partition with IMR4350. I've never hunted with this rifle, cartridge, nor bullet, so a bunch of exciting firsts. I have hunted with the scope before, but never took anything with it.
> 
> Another possibility is a Winchester model 94AE Legacy with a 24" barrel in .30-30. It has a Williams FP receiver sight and a Lyman 3/32" white front bead. I last took a deer with this rifle in 1999, so 2019 seems like a good year to use it. The load is a Speer 170 gr. with W748 for 2140 fps.
> 
> ...


I was wondering when someone would say something about the good old Model 70 !!


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

30.06 Remington Woodmaster.

I'd prefer my dad's .35 Cal Marlin, but I'll go easy on him and let him shoot the lighter gun hahaha


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

Doghouse 5 said:


> Savage 212 , 12ga..
> Rifled barrel, a dedicated slug gun..
> This thing is a tack driver..
> Or it could be an AR10, 308...


Another option is the single shot Thompson contender in 35 Rem.


----------



## Double d's (Apr 23, 2010)

Mossberg 695 bolt action 12, lightfield slugs from the meatpod®️.


----------



## jimbobway (Mar 19, 2002)

Ruger 44 mag carbine with a red dot scope , backed up with Remington 870 12 ga .


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

20 gauge Mossberg. Slug barrel and scope. For a relatively cheap gun, this gun is pretty damn accurate out to 100 yards which is all I need. Has yet to let me down.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Haha. Going to take the KelTec KSG out, just like waterfowl season. Is she the perfect gun for it? No. Is she the gun I have? Yes









Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## love to hunt (Jun 22, 2009)

FullQuiver said:


> I'm still undecided personally, not sure if I'm taking my Savage 110 in 270 win or Savage Axis in 308 win or something else altogether..


savage 110 in a 7mm mag


----------



## Matt3ddsteel (Jan 10, 2002)

H&R 12 gauge Ultra Slug single shot.


----------



## selectcut (Dec 19, 2007)

Winchester 30-30 iron sights 1st time ill be in rifle zone for opener.


----------



## rollin stone (Dec 31, 2011)

Remington R25 in 308 Win. Tack driver.


----------



## Plumbgranny (Dec 26, 2010)

Rem. 6mm. 
Custom built by my uncle back in the 70's. Heavy barreled bolt action with plenty of zip and very little recoil.


----------



## FugOwEe (Nov 12, 2012)

Ruger .44 carbine.


----------



## U.P.Grouse Chaser (Dec 27, 2018)

I can't decide between my .308 built on a Mauser 98 or my 25-06 built on an 03A3 Springfield action. Both were Sporterized by my Dad in the early 70's the 25-06 wears a beautiful birdseye maple stock. I inherited both when dad passed 8 yrs ago.


----------



## ekbelt3 (Jul 22, 2008)

Trusty-ole 30.06. My boys will be shooting a 25-06 and 243.


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

Matt3ddsteel said:


> H&R 12 gauge Ultra Slug single shot.


Very good slug gun !!!


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

U.P.Grouse Chaser said:


> I can't decide between my .308 built on a Mauser 98 or my 25-06 built on an 03A3 Springfield action. Both were Sporterized by my Dad in the early 70's the 25-06 wears a beautiful birdseye maple stock. I inherited both when dad passed 8 yrs ago.


Awesome


----------



## GDLUCK (Dec 2, 2002)

More 35 than what i expected. I thought i was alone. nice to have company. I pray every year that i can get er dialed in with 3 shots with the +$30 a box. Might have to stock up cause it seems like they are making them less and less.


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

I had a hard time deciding, ended up going with my Micro-Medallion(Browning) in 284 Win. I had mounted a new scope a while back, started off far left.

It’s about on now, I plan to do a few more shots with better hunting ammo I have. I almost went with a 243 I use more often for coyotes. I’ll be in Da U.P. for the opener, either near town with higher deer numbers, or out in the big timber with no hunters around. I plan a little of each.


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

U.P.Grouse Chaser said:


> I can't decide between my .308 built on a Mauser 98 or my 25-06 built on an 03A3 Springfield action. Both were Sporterized by my Dad in the early 70's the 25-06 wears a beautiful birdseye maple stock. I inherited both when dad passed 8 yrs ago.


Awesome


jiggin is livin said:


> Stevens 325 30-30 carbine that was my great Grandpa's. It's a camp gun, backup. Doesn't shoot many deer but there is always a story that comes up.
> 
> Dad carries his Remington 700 30.06 around still, that'll probably never change. IDK why it would.
> 
> ...


I used to have a Savage 111G in 7mm mag. With factory iron sights.. The lack of a scope sure didn't do that rifle justice!!
I wish I still had it...(traded in a different gun deal- a good trade for me actually)


----------



## 131north (Mar 2, 2010)

Gonna give this Winchester XPR 350 Legend a try.


----------



## Beeg (Sep 6, 2000)

_Here we are on page 7 and not one person using a Savage 99 in 300 Savage . That is what I will use and my wife using a Remington Model 722 in 300 Savage. My Dad gave his rifle to my wife before he died . She wouldn't use anything else for rifle season. We are kinda nostalgic i guess. We are 90% bow hunters but enjoy a couple days ,hunting our property in Missaukee Co with the rifles. _


----------



## Q2shooter (Feb 11, 2005)

60's era Remington 760 30-06 carbine pump. Passed on to me by my ex FIL 20 years ago, my most fav gun in the safe.


----------



## net_worth (Oct 4, 2019)

Ruger M77 Mark II 30-06 with Federal Premium Trophy Copper 165GR


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Polkahero said:


> Nobody uses a good old Remington 742 Woodsmaster in 30.06 anymore?


I have an uncle that will be using one of these.


----------



## fishx65 (Aug 24, 2005)

Hookslinger said:


> Gonna have my bow in hand. Lost tge desire to hunt with a gun a few years back and that was it. Probably because my bow is nicer than any gun I own
> 
> Strictly just a bow hunter from now on I think.


Same thing happened to me about 20 years ago after I blasted a nice 8 point with a rifle. I actually just take the gun season off these days and get some work done but still enjoy visiting a few hunt camps in the evenings.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Q2shooter said:


> 60's era Remington 760 30-06 carbine pump. Passed on to me by my ex FIL 20 years ago, my most fav gun in the safe.


I will be using the same. Passed to me by my grandpa. My favorite gun in the safe as well


----------



## Polkahero (Aug 4, 2002)

Bow hunter on a Mission said:


> I have an uncle that will be using one of these.


Does it have the scope mount where you can see the iron sights under the scope? Lol, my 742 was like that when I bought it.


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

Ruger AR-556 in .450 Bushmaster 
(Pic taken before scope was added).









Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Beeg said:


> _Here we are on page 7 and not one person using a Savage 99 in 300 Savage . That is what I will use and my wife using a Remington Model 722 in 300 Savage. My Dad gave his rifle to my wife before he died . She wouldn't use anything else for rifle season. We are kinda nostalgic i guess. We are 90% bow hunters but enjoy a couple days ,hunting our property in Missaukee Co with the rifles. _


Fondled a couple/few 99's in 300 in a former gun shop over the years.
Only being picky I guess , most were molested too far from stock , or had been abused more than used.
Neat rifles though...


----------



## uofmball1 (Oct 31, 2005)

I will be using my Steyr Mountian rifle in 7mm-08. Its the only gun I have ever hunted with on opening day and next year will be my 20th year.


----------



## CWesZ71 (Dec 21, 2010)

Savage 110 Scout 450 Bushmaster topped with Nikon Force XR 2.5-8x28 BDC using Hornady Custom (or Black)


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Call me delusional but im maintaining hope that i can still tag out before friday.

In the real world i will be using the Rem. 700 in .243 topped with Leupold VXR for state land and probably stick with the Bear Kodiak Hunter for private.

Like to see some some people using 25-06s, one of my favorites, will be my next caliber added


----------



## ScipioCreekAssasin (Dec 21, 2017)

I just shot mine yesterday afternoon to make sure they were still dialed in. Opening day I will be using my Marlin .44 lever action. When I head north to rifle country I take my Grandpas Browning .300 Win Mag and my Remington .270 as backup. Love the .300 with many memories either behind or along side that gun.


----------



## Beeg (Sep 6, 2000)

Waif said:


> Fondled a couple/few 99's in 300 in a former gun shop over the years.
> Only being picky I guess , most were molested too far from stock , or had been abused more than used.
> Neat rifles though...



I found this 99 online at an antique shop in Maine. The shop owner had bought a collection. This one was made in 1952. Factory drilled and tapped , along with sling studs. Guy sent me a dozen pics and only wear was where it was carried on bottom . I am not a collector but just wanted it all factory and not beat up.Very accurate at 100 yards . Never shot and further. As you more than likely know ,the 300 Savage is the parent case to the very popular 308. Good hunting !


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Beeg said:


> I found this 99 online at an antique shop in Maine. The shop owner had bought a collection. This one was made in 1952. Factory drilled and tapped , along with sling studs. Guy sent me a dozen pics and only wear was where it was carried on bottom . I am not a collector but just wanted it all factory and not beat up.Very accurate at 100 yards . Never shot and further. As you more than likely know ,the 300 Savage is the parent case to the very popular 308. Good hunting !


A couple take down models tempted the strongest.....Not sure why. Uniqueness maybe.


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

Using my hand me down 30-06 rifle from my grandfather. I was given it last year in August by my dad. It was/is my inheritance from him (Dad). Since my dad doesn't use it, figured i should get it early so i can actually use it. It's nothing "special". Not sure on the year, but it's a Springfield M1903. Barrel was shortened and a custom stock was made for it due to the original stock being cracked/broken when Papa got it in the mail back in the 70s. It has a 1x scope on it, probably also from back then. 

Papa was an avid outdoors man and believed that you didn't need high powered scopes to hunt. So i'm leaving it all original to him. Need to get into hand loading rounds because i only have a little over a box of his last batch he made in 1992. I have all of his notes, just lack the space and equipment to reload at this time.


----------



## FullQuiver (May 2, 2006)

I just came back in the house from shooting my .308Win Savage Axis looks like it's the one getting the nod.. Shot great and it's lightweight and I have a bit of a walk on Friday morning.. Plus it puts the smackdown on em..


----------



## Bucky81 (Jan 13, 2012)

North
Thompson center 308 with Hornady precision hunter 

South
Ruger 450 bushmaster
Hornady Black Ammo


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Beeg said:


> _Here we are on page 7 and not one person using a Savage 99 in 300 Savage . That is what I will use and my wife using a Remington Model 722 in 300 Savage. My Dad gave his rifle to my wife before he died . She wouldn't use anything else for rifle season. We are kinda nostalgic i guess. We are 90% bow hunters but enjoy a couple days ,hunting our property in Missaukee Co with the rifles. _


My dad will be using a 300 savage. Can’t remember the model though 81 maybe? Semi-auto


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Polkahero said:


> Does it have the scope mount where you can see the iron sights under the scope? Lol, my 742 was like that when I bought it.


Hahaha yes but he put the scope on it when he got older and it was more difficult to see the iron sights in dark timber.


----------



## lazyike (Apr 20, 2006)

Beeg said:


> _Here we are on page 7 and not one person using a Savage 99 in 300 Savage . That is what I will use and my wife using a Remington Model 722 in 300 Savage. My Dad gave his rifle to my wife before he died . She wouldn't use anything else for rifle season. We are kinda nostalgic i guess. We are 90% bow hunters but enjoy a couple days ,hunting our property in Missaukee Co with the rifles. _


Those Model 99s along with the Model 94 Winchesters outnumbered any other rifle in the Big Woods deer hunting world for a long time and are still more than capable. My dads' old
94 in .32 Special (now in one of my brothers safekeeping) is a treasured family heirloom and has killed a lot of deer. It's been used by a lot of family members at one time or another.

I have always been a lever action fan, but beyond that I love old firearms that have a long
history and many stories to tell.


----------



## lodge lounger (Sep 16, 2005)

I don't get north to hunt much any more, but my go to rifle when I do is a Model 99 Savage in 300 Savage. My dad bought it around the time I was born, and kept it in pristine condition. I make sure I do the same.

For down here, I use a Ruger 77/44. I replaced the plastic stock with walnut this year, something I been wanting to do since the day I bought it. Even with the wood, it's the lightest rifle I own, which makes a difference to an old fart like me.


----------



## flocknocker1 (Jun 7, 2012)

.450 Ruger . My son will be the hammer for opening day . We have sat together for the opener since he was 5 ,he is 24 now and still finds the time to hang out with Dad for the opener,God bless him . He is the lucky charm though ,he has shot a buck on the opener the last 9 years in a row .Hoping his lucky streak will continue on Friday !!


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

flocknocker1 said:


> .450 Ruger . My son will be the hammer for opening day . We have sat together for the opener since he was 5 ,he is 24 now and still finds the time to hang out with Dad for the opener,God bless him . He is the lucky charm though ,he has shot a buck on the opener the last 9 years in a row .Hoping his lucky streak will continue on Friday !!
> View attachment 455203


Beautiful gun and memories! 

I love those stocks. I should definitely dress up my Savage. It's just the plain black. 

Anyone else absolutely love the Accu-trigger? IDK if I can buy another gun WITHOUT one. 

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## diamond_bowhunter58 (Jul 23, 2016)

CVA hunter chambered in .450, with the 2-10X40 Nikon Prostaff 5


----------



## Old lund (Apr 20, 2016)

I love my savages 90% of my guns are savage with accutrigger way to go if you ask me


----------



## carnivor (Jan 5, 2009)

No gun for me in da UP. Tagged out on bucks. Would have brought the 32 or 35 lever. When I get back down State, Super Black Hawk single 6 in .44 or TC Pro Hunter in .460. I shot a doe in early season with the .460. If it wasn't for the hide, I would have had to drag out two severed sections. Wicked!


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

H R 12gauge slug.I love it.Wish I had it back in 70s and 80s.


----------



## SAVChippewa04 (Jan 2, 2016)

Remington 700 cdl 270 win, won in a du raffle a few years back, topped off with a leupold scope.

Back up is a remington 7400 chambered for 280 remington, topped off with a leupold and leupold mounts. Dad won it in a work raffle at bay city ziploc in 1994, beauty.

Crossbow is a bear vanish from beyond the ears here in oxford.


----------



## marksman72 (Dec 20, 2003)

H&R .50 Cal. Sidekick Muzzy. Tack Driver.


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Overkill, Ruger 77, 300 Win Mag for opening weekend. 
Bartz mfg 450 Bushmaster for the remainder of the season down home. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Lever4ever (Dec 2, 2017)

lazyike said:


> Those Model 99s along with the Model 94 Winchesters outnumbered any other rifle in the Big Woods deer hunting world for a long time and are still more than capable. My dads' old
> 94 in .32 Special (now in one of my brothers safekeeping) is a treasured family heirloom and has killed a lot of deer. It's been used by a lot of family members at one time or another.
> 
> *I have always been a lever action fan, but beyond that I love old firearms that have a long
> history and many stories to tell.*


Yes sir!! could not say-it better myself


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Skibum said:


> 7x57. Built on a 1909 Argentine Mauser action. Friend of mine carved the stock from English walnut. It handles like a good bird gun. Load is 140 gr Accubond.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got a picture? That sounds like a pretty gun. Very cool of your friend too. 

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## baseballdad (May 28, 2017)

When I get back out in the woods (Hopefully next year) I will be going with either a H&R Ultra, a Mossberg 695 with remington copper solids or a .50 cva.

I keep it basic, take one shot.

I have shot deer with all three and they all died


----------



## lazyike (Apr 20, 2006)

Tilden Hunter said:


> I always liked the 280, but don't recall seeing many for sale.


Honestly, when you put the 280 next to the '06 and the 270, there isn't a lot of difference in performance. The 270, admittedly a great performer (I have owned one in the past), had the benefit of really good press with several influential outdoor writers. There's nothing really left to be said about the '06, and you can't beat the price and availability of '06 ammo. The only complaint I have with the 280 is just that, factory ammo is scarce and pricey, and my 742
just doesn't like reloads. There just wasn't the number of rifles in 280 produced and those who have one tend to hang on to them.

I got mine from an old friend who never met a semi-auto he didn't like and had a roomful of them. He "sold" one to me for a ridiculously low price and it happened to be a 742 in 280 that he had picked up from somebody he knew who needed some cash (the age old story). It was perfect for me, obviously used, with all the little dings and scratches that showed it wasn't a closet queen. In my younger years I worked hard and played hard and wouldn't own anything I was afraid to put a scratch on so it was a perfect fit. Mine has treated me very well for a long time.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Not sure yet.I do have it narrowed down to 3 rifles.45 cal. smokeless muzzleloader,45-70 Gov,Or my 450BM.Either way I'll be carrying a .45 cal.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

lazyike said:


> Honestly, when you put the 280 next to the '06 and the 270, there isn't a lot of difference in performance. The 270, admittedly a great performer (I have owned one in the past), had the benefit of really good press with several influential outdoor writers. There's nothing really left to be said about the '06, and you can't beat the price and availability of '06 ammo. The only complaint I have with the 280 is just that, factory ammo is scarce and pricey, and my 742
> just doesn't like reloads. There just wasn't the number of rifles in 280 produced and those who have one tend to hang on to them.
> 
> I got mine from an old friend who never met a semi-auto he didn't like and had a roomful of them. He "sold" one to me for a ridiculously low price and it happened to be a 742 in 280 that he had picked up from somebody he knew who needed some cash (the age old story). It was perfect for me, obviously used, with all the little dings and scratches that showed it wasn't a closet queen. In my younger years I worked hard and played hard and wouldn't own anything I was afraid to put a scratch on so it was a perfect fit. Mine has treated me very well for a long time.


Amen to that! I like the 280, but for reasons you stated, never got one. 

I've never owned a 270. I have an .06 and, again, like you said, why would I buy another rifle when I have the best and most versatile chamber. I like shooting deer with different guns, so I do stray, but I always come back to my .06. 

My wife started with a 270 and she still wants one. So I'll probably buy one for her. They are a little flatter shooting, which can be beneficial. I really like the 6.5 and have been trying to talk her into that, but she said "Why don't you just buy one for you and get me my 270." So I just shut up since that was permission!

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Beeg said:


> _Here we are on page 7 and not one person using a Savage 99 in 300 Savage . _


You won't be alone.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

hk_sl8 said:


> Pics or it didn’t happen. Never met a custom 1909 I didn’t like.


----------



## Mike Zainea (Jan 28, 2017)

Marlin .357 Mag, nice little gun I got a few years ago for the kids to hunt down state, and my Blaser .300 Weatherby Mag.


----------



## hk_sl8 (Oct 24, 2011)

Skibum said:


>


Gorgeous rifle, Skibum!! Thanks for posting. Wish I could hit the ‘like’ button multiple times for that one. 

Mind sharing the name of the smith(s) that did the work? I have an FN large ring and a 7mm Bartlein that I’d like to find a stock blank for and turn into something very similar to yours.


----------



## lazyike (Apr 20, 2006)

jiggin is livin said:


> Amen to that! I like the 280, but for reasons you stated, never got one.
> 
> I've never owned a 270. I have an .06 and, again, like you said, why would I buy another rifle when I have the best and most versatile chamber. I like shooting deer with different guns, so I do stray, but I always come back to my .06.
> 
> ...


Good Lord, run with it man! Chances like that don't come along everyday!

I have been lusting for a Winchester Model 88 in 243 for quite a while. The Boss says not until I get my Colt Commander, fair enough, I'm good with that. Problem is, it took her 2 years to pick out new kitchen cabinets, a year and a half to buy a new kitchen range and on and on. I keep threatening to get her Commander for her Christmas present, but no, "I want to get it myself". Sigh.....


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Remington 870 smoothbore with rifled slugs
American Hornady Whitetail
Anything within 125 yrds is in big trouble, hurts em when it hits and it's real accurate with those bullets. 
When in Shiawassee and can reach out a little farther I'll have my uncle's 450 Bushmaster. Same exact as brother's I've killed multiple deer with so confident with it as I am with my slug gun


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

lazyike said:


> Good Lord, run with it man! Chances like that don't come along everyday!
> 
> I have been lusting for a Winchester Model 88 in 243 for quite a while. The Boss says not until I get my Colt Commander, fair enough, I'm good with that. Problem is, it took her 2 years to pick out new kitchen cabinets, a year and a half to buy a new kitchen range and on and on. I keep threatening to get her Commander for her Christmas present, but no, "I want to get it myself". Sigh.....


I have one with less than 50 rounds down the barrel.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

hk_sl8 said:


> Gorgeous rifle, Skibum!! Thanks for posting. Wish I could hit the ‘like’ button multiple times for that one.
> 
> Mind sharing the name of the smith(s) that did the work? I have an FN large ring and a 7mm Bartlein that I’d like to find a stock blank for and turn into something very similar to yours.


Jack Belk did the metal work and Chic Worthing the stock. I met them at an American Custom Gunmakers Guild event in Reno several years ago. Long story but I convinced myself I needed a custom rifle. Not my most practical decision but it's a beautiful rifle and I love carrying it in the woods or mountains. I believe both are retired.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

The same one I have been using for the past 25 season. My Marlin 336C in .35 Remington.


----------



## hk_sl8 (Oct 24, 2011)

Skibum said:


> Jack Belk did the metal work and Chic Worthing the stock. I met them at an American Custom Gunmakers Guild event in Reno several years ago. Long story but I convinced myself I needed a custom rifle. Not my most practical decision but it's a beautiful rifle and I love carrying it in the woods or mountains. I believe both are retired.


Looks like each was at the top of their game. I’ve heard of Mr Worthing and seen online one or two other mausers he did the stock work on. 

Legacy rifle for sure more than practical knockabout. Again, thanks for posting it.


----------



## Trunkslammer (May 22, 2013)

Well I just stumbled into a box of lever revolution 348 Wins today which ive never ever seen on the shelf anywhere! So now ive got a dilemma, new school (450 ruger) or old school . Im gunna shoot them both tomorrow and see which one is talking to me. I know which one will feel better in my hands, something about that old iron and walnut that pulls on my heart strings.


----------



## anon02032020 (Oct 2, 2003)

300 mag bdl


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

Ruger 77 bolt in 7X57. Browning A Bolt in .270 WSM as a backup


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Top left with 300gr XTP @ 1720fps





  








Big Bore Handguns




__
454casull


__
Jun 11, 2008


----------



## Jack47.5 (Jan 30, 2018)

The performance of the LeverRevolution rounds will impress! I handload them in 338 win mag at reduced velocity. All bang flops, no tracking!


Trunkslammer said:


> Well I just stumbled into a box of lever revolution 348 Wins today which ive never ever seen on the shelf anywhere! So now ive got a dilemma, new school (450 ruger) or old school . Im gunna shoot them both tomorrow and see which one is talking to me. I know which one will feel better in my hands, something about that old iron and walnut that pulls on my heart strings.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I will be shooting Winchesters answer to the 280, A 284 Winchester Module 100 that a bought off my cousins estate when he passed. The 284 never became popular is it is rare. after I had my life long buddy work up some hand laods for me I have neve had to track a deer.

My son now carries the 308 Model 100 that I carried for over 40 years. I wish I knew how many miles on my shoulder still hunting over all those years. I has the Leopold 10XAO on it that I took off of the 7 MM Rem magnum that I bought formy one and only elk hunt in Colorado. I loved the adjustable optics but the fine cross hairs did not suit my old eyes.


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Unfortunately I won't be getting my normal Upper Peninsula Deer Camp Rifle, Ruger model 77 a in .270 out of the case this year, good luck to you,great gun!



jayzbird said:


> Ruger 77 bolt in 7X57. Browning A Bolt in .270 WSM as a backup
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## butter13 (Sep 24, 2013)

I’ll be using my 450BM down here in Hillsdale.


----------



## FullQuiver (May 2, 2006)

mattawanhunter said:


> Unfortunately I won't be getting my normal Upper Peninsula Deer Camp Rifle, Ruger model 77 a in .270 out of the case this year, good luck to you,great gun!


Some things are of more value than an opening day.. You are doing the right thing for you and your family.. My prayers are with you and your wife.. Trust me you won't regret missing this opener. My father said it best "It's not that I have to, It's that I get to be there for mom.." Keep your head up.


----------



## spikehornkid (Dec 26, 2005)

Tikka 270 real tack driver and for my back up Winchester model 1885 in 30-06


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

Skibum said:


>


Nice !!!!!!!


----------



## Sevevan1 (Jan 5, 2010)

30.06, but it doesn’t matter cuz I can’t hit the broad side of a barn...


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

My wife and I will both be carrying Savage 110’s in 30-06 Springfield. We switched over to Winchester Deer Season XP bullets last season and have been very impressed! 

My 7 yr old son will be shooting his CVA Scout in 44 Mag. To try and fill his doe tag.





Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Trunkslammer (May 22, 2013)

Jack47.5 said:


> The performance of the LeverRevolution rounds will impress! I handload them in 338 win mag at reduced velocity. All bang flops, no tracking!


Ya we have liked it in the 30 30s and the 32 also. One of these days ill have to get into the reloading thing especially if I want to continue using the 348!


----------



## mgarrett88 (Jan 17, 2007)

well I have not seen anyone else say this yet
Sporterized 30-40 Krag. Was my grandpas gun but was not in this configuration. Cut the barrel down added the Boyds stock and a few other goodies. 
If not it will be a M77 Hawkeye in 7mm-08


----------



## shooter (Feb 9, 2001)

350 Remington Magnum.Looking for a line on more ammo if anyone has any leads.


----------



## mofo (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## mofo (Oct 9, 2009)

mofo said:


> View attachment 456057


My 450 bushmaster


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

I’ll be toting my Hoyt 65lb pull 10 year old bow for the opener. I’ll be setting traps on Saturday and probably have the old workhorse 870 along in case a deer hunt breaks out.


----------



## Eyecon (May 26, 2012)

Tikka tx3 lite in 300 win mag. With a vortex vipers pst gen 2 5-25 scope sitting on it.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Model 70 Sporter in .270 Win. topped with a Leupold Vari-X II 3-9 and shooting 150 grain noslers. My wife bought this for me over 30 years ago when we were just dating. This is like laying eyes on an old friend.  Can't wait!


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

deepwoods said:


> Model 70 Sporter in .270 Win. topped with a Leupold Vari-X II 3-9 and shooting 150 grain noslers. My wife bought this for me over 30 years ago when we were just dating. This is like laying eyes on an old friend.  Can't wait!


Nice rifle, but I'm curious though about the choice of see-thru mounts on a rifle without sights.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Not exactly sure why I got those (probably thought they were cool back then) but I am so used to the way it feels when I shoulder it I have never thought of changing. I even put a Magna-Brake on it. I have shot whitetail, antelope, and mule deer with it over the years and it has never let me down. Well one time when I pulled up on a buck near Black Lake and it just went "click". Pin fired but the shell didn't. Last time I ever used Remington ammo and not the guns fault. Still stings to this day.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

BAR 243


----------



## short stick (Feb 4, 2009)

My wife bought me a Remington 700 BDL in a 30-06 32 years ago and it’s never missed an opening day and never will. Absolute tac driver.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## GrizzlyAdams237 (Jan 29, 2010)

Remington 742 30/06 same gun I’ve been using for 14 years


----------



## lazyike (Apr 20, 2006)

jayzbird said:


> I have one with less than 50 rounds down the barrel.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Can I ask why so little use? No offense meant, just wondering.


----------



## Lssu Alum 06 (Nov 9, 2010)

I will be using my new Ruger American 450 Bushmaster. It was my birthday present in May this year!! Can't wait to see what she can do!!


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Taking up the .308 this weekend for deer camp, will bring the .450 as a back up. Back here below the LFZ the .450 is my new primary replacing the H&R 12ga.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

lazyike said:


> Good Lord, run with it man! Chances like that don't come along everyday!
> 
> I have been lusting for a Winchester Model 88 in 243 for quite a while. The Boss says not until I get my Colt Commander, fair enough, I'm good with that. Problem is, it took her 2 years to pick out new kitchen cabinets, a year and a half to buy a new kitchen range and on and on. I keep threatening to get her Commander for her Christmas present, but no, "I want to get it myself". Sigh.....


I tried getting my wife to hold a couple different 270s while in the store. She peeked at a few and then just kinda wandered away. I asked what she was doing, she said she wasn't ready to think about it yet!?!?!? Wtf. I could buy a gun RIGHT NOW. 

Weird creatures. 

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Slick8 (Oct 9, 2018)

Winchester 1300 20 gauge here.


----------



## Osceola (Jul 21, 2016)

uofmball1 said:


> I will be using my Steyr Mountian rifle in 7mm-08. Its the only gun I have ever hunted with on opening day and next year will be my 20th year.
> View attachment 455111


Was wondering when my favorite cartridge, 7mm-08, would show up.


----------



## Osceola (Jul 21, 2016)

Remington 700 BDL .280 Remington


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

lazyike said:


> Can I ask why so little use? No offense meant, just wondering.


Here’s the story.... I bought the gun from the wife of one of my dads co-workers after he passed. I knew this guy my entire life and didn’t want to see the gun go to someone else that wouldn’t appreciate it. He carried it for many years and never shot a deer. It still wears it’s mid 1960’s tasco and I have the only box of ammo he ever bought for the gun with about 6 rounds fired out of the 20. I even have the original box it came in when he bought it brand new at Sears and Roebuck. My son used the rifle for a couple of seasons before moving on to his own rifle. I have that box of ammo that we used to make sure it was sighted in before he used it. After the range and 2 deer. I have 10 rounds left from that box. So to be completely accurate there has only been 16 rounds down the bore of that gun.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## fels340 (Nov 9, 2011)

I know this is crazy but I do it every year. I have about a 75-100 yard shot on the edge of a thick nasty swamp. I really hate tracking deer in there, especially at night. So I'll be hunting with my .340 Weatherby Mag Stainless. 225 grain X bullet. They usually don't run far when they get hit with that. But the main reason I hunt with that is that I just love the gun. Love shooting it and it just feels perfect to me. Plus, when I shoot the rest of the guys at camp know who got a deer. LOL.


----------



## AllSpecieAngler (Jun 12, 2008)

Savage 350 Legend. Picked it up last week and love it already. Can't wait to see how well it takes down a deer.

Sent from my LM-G820 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

Browning A bolt in 30-06. Topped with a Nikon scope 3-9x.


----------



## lazyike (Apr 20, 2006)

jayzbird said:


> Here’s the story.... I bought the gun from the wife of one of my dads co-workers after he passed. I knew this guy my entire life and didn’t want to see the gun go to someone else that wouldn’t appreciate it. He carried it for many years and never shot a deer. It still wears it’s mid 1960’s tasco and I have the only box of ammo he ever bought for the gun with about 6 rounds fired out of the 20. I even have the original box it came in when he bought it brand new at Sears and Roebuck. My son used the rifle for a couple of seasons before moving on to his own rifle. I have that box of ammo that we used to make sure it was sighted in before he used it. After the range and 2 deer. I have 10 rounds left from that box. So to be completely accurate there has only been 16 rounds down the bore of that gun.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app



Thank you. That is a great story! Glad your family has been able to enjoy it.


----------



## lazyike (Apr 20, 2006)

jiggin is livin said:


> I tried getting my wife to hold a couple different 270s while in the store. She peeked at a few and then just kinda wandered away. I asked what she was doing, she said she wasn't ready to think about it yet!?!?!? Wtf. I could buy a gun RIGHT NOW.
> 
> Weird creatures.
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


If it was a new pair of shoes? No hesitation at all.


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

AllSpecieAngler said:


> Savage 350 Legend. Picked it up last week and love it already. Can't wait to see how well it takes down a deer.
> What bullet ya shooting? I went with 180gr Winchester in my savage,very happy with accuracy.
> Sent from my LM-G820 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## AllSpecieAngler (Jun 12, 2008)

I got the 145 grain practice rounds and 150 grain winchester XP. The deal I got at Ben's included a free box of the 150s and they have more kinetic energy at long range. I was very happy with accuracy of my savage also.Sent from my LM-G820 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

AllSpecieAngler said:


> I got the 145 grain practice rounds and 150 grain winchester XP. The deal I got at Ben's included a free box of the 150s and they have more kinetic energy at long range. I was very happy with accuracy of my savage also.
> 
> Sent from my LM-G820 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Good deal! Hope to see pics!


----------



## Goosemanimis (Jan 9, 2017)

Ruger 450 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Trusty H&R ultra slug gun 20ga. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kracker (Jan 25, 2013)

TC 50 cal muzzy and a Ruger super Blackhawk 454 Casull.


----------



## smitty1975 (Aug 20, 2013)

.44 mag CVA hunter, Leopold 4x9.

Sent from my SM-J737T using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

T/C ENCORE,150 GRAINS w/240 GRAIN HORNADY SST,SHES A BAD BITCH


----------



## atking (Sep 15, 2018)

d_rek said:


> Trusty H&R ultra slug gun 20ga.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I 2nd that! 

-AK


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

454casull said:


> Top left with 300gr XTP @ 1720fps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very possibly the nicest picture yet!!!????
Definitely the most unique!!!
Very nice !!!!!!
Beautiful...


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

FullQuiver said:


> Some things are of more value than an opening day.. You are doing the right thing for you and your family.. My prayers are with you and your wife.. Trust me you won't regret missing this opener. My father said it best "It's not that I have to, It's that I get to be there for mom.." Keep your head up.


Well said !!! And AMEN !!!


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

mofo said:


> View attachment 456057


Good looking weapon...


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Sevevan1 said:


> 30.06, but it doesn’t matter cuz I can’t hit the broad side of a barn...


Good news, you don't have to hit the side of the barn. Only the deer.


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

deepwoods said:


> Model 70 Sporter in .270 Win. topped with a Leupold Vari-X II 3-9 and shooting 150 grain noslers. My wife bought this for me over 30 years ago when we were just dating. This is like laying eyes on an old friend.  Can't wait!


I love the old Model 70's !!!


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

jayzbird said:


> Here’s the story.... I bought the gun from the wife of one of my dads co-workers after he passed. I knew this guy my entire life and didn’t want to see the gun go to someone else that wouldn’t appreciate it. He carried it for many years and never shot a deer. It still wears it’s mid 1960’s tasco and I have the only box of ammo he ever bought for the gun with about 6 rounds fired out of the 20. I even have the original box it came in when he bought it brand new at Sears and Roebuck. My son used the rifle for a couple of seasons before moving on to his own rifle. I have that box of ammo that we used to make sure it was sighted in before he used it. After the range and 2 deer. I have 10 rounds left from that box. So to be completely accurate there has only been 16 rounds down the bore of that gun.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## link523 (Dec 1, 2006)

. Remington cdl left hand 30-06 Ruger. 450 bm left hand. 06 was a 10 year anniversary gift. 450 was 40 birthday from my wife. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

jayzbird said:


> Here’s the story.... I bought the gun from the wife of one of my dads co-workers after he passed. I knew this guy my entire life and didn’t want to see the gun go to someone else that wouldn’t appreciate it. He carried it for many years and never shot a deer. It still wears it’s mid 1960’s tasco and I have the only box of ammo he ever bought for the gun with about 6 rounds fired out of the 20. I even have the original box it came in when he bought it brand new at Sears and Roebuck. My son used the rifle for a couple of seasons before moving on to his own rifle. I have that box of ammo that we used to make sure it was sighted in before he used it. After the range and 2 deer. I have 10 rounds left from that box. So to be completely accurate there has only been 16 rounds down the bore of that gun.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


That's good stuff!!!


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

450 Bushmaster...









Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Trunkslammer (May 22, 2013)

Good thing I went to the range this evening. I set up some paper at a 100 yards, shoot the 450 3 times. Paper is untouched. Wth. Then I remember, the last deer I shot with it last year was way off my mark (killed the deer) and I was rock steady. Well went to 25 yards. 6 inches left. Scope must have got bumped off somehow. Long story short shes back to dialed in. Just messes with my confidence a bit. I shot my ruffly 70 year old model 71 348 win and shes dead nuts at a 100 even with new ammo. Cant decide which one to take to camp so both will go I guess.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

Trunkslammer said:


> Good thing I went to the range this evening. I set up some paper at a 100 yards, shoot the 450 3 times. Paper is untouched. Wth. Then I remember, the last deer I shot with it last year was way off my mark (killed the deer) and I was rock steady. Well went to 25 yards. 6 inches left. Long story short shes back to dialed in. Just messes with my confidence a bit. I shot my ruffly 70 year old model 71 348 win and shes on the nuts at a 100 even with new ammo.


If I had a model 71 I couldn't imagine using anything else. If I could get ammo that is. Nice find on the ammo, I hope they keep making it.


----------



## Trunkslammer (May 22, 2013)

Tilden Hunter said:


> If I had a model 71 I couldn't imagine using anything else. If I could get ammo that is. Nice find on the ammo, I hope they keep making it.


The only reason its not my go to gun is the old weaver scope is far from clear especially in low light conditions. Id hate to loose a chance at a buck because of that, and I wont put a modern scope on her. The gun just wouldn’t look right. She is definitely my go to when its a doe only hunt.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Osceola said:


> Was wondering when my favorite cartridge, 7mm-08, would show up.


I've never even heard of a 7mm-08 until last weekend. At least not that I remember. My wife's cousin has one and he had a couple boxes of ammo on the table in his garage we were sitting around drinking beer. I asked wtf it was and we got talking about it. Neat round. 



Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

lazyike said:


> If it was a new pair of shoes? No hesitation at all.


My wife isn't typical in that aspect. Now a pair of boots, sure. Muck Boots, cowboy boots but not really shoes. Only wears them to work and they have to be black to match her scrubs. Lol

She's way more into classic cars, trucks, dirt bikes, snowmobiles, boats, anything hunting or fishing. 

It sounds cool, but it's expensive when we both love it. Lol

Gotta get her a gun soon. She's never had her own gun. Not that she purchased for herself anyway. IDK if I wanna start that addiction.....

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

link523 said:


> . Remington cdl left hand 30-06 Ruger. 450 bm left hand. 06 was a 10 year anniversary gift. 450 was 40 birthday from my wife.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She's a keeper! 

Nice guns too. 

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Man, 450s really got popular. I'm sure largely in part do to using them downstate, but damn. 

I love calibers you don't hear of much, but what keeps me from really collecting them is the ammo. A lot are hard to find or ridiculously priced. 

The 450 is as common as a 30-30 or 30.06 anymore and probably as easy to find ammo now. The biggest draw I have to those rounds, other than their proven record and just flat out versatility, is you can find ammo literally anywhere. 

I gotta shoot a .450. Never have. Just to see. 

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

IMG_0193




__
junkman


__
Sep 29, 2017


__
2



Ruger Ranch





My mind is made up.The Ruger American in 450BM it is.


----------



## Eyecon (May 26, 2012)

Packing up. I had to get a quick picture. This is my Christmas!!


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

jiggin is livin said:


> My wife isn't typical in that aspect. Now a pair of boots, sure. Muck Boots, cowboy boots but not really shoes. Only wears them to work and they have to be black to match her scrubs. Lol
> 
> She's way more into classic cars, trucks, dirt bikes, snowmobiles, boats, anything hunting or fishing.
> 
> ...


That's an addiction you could benefit from? ..lol


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

What ever rifle,air rifle,shotgun,handgun,bow,or crossbow you are hunting with tomorrow for what ever reason you are hunting with it.Good luck and be safe.


----------



## lazyike (Apr 20, 2006)

jiggin is livin said:


> My wife isn't typical in that aspect. Now a pair of boots, sure. Muck Boots, cowboy boots but not really shoes. Only wears them to work and they have to be black to match her scrubs. Lol
> 
> She's way more into classic cars, trucks, dirt bikes, snowmobiles, boats, anything hunting or fishing.
> 
> ...


Congratulations! Sounds like we both got lucky.

My wife considers hunting and fishing part of my household responsibilities and is not shy
about letting me know when she thinks I'm slacking. She just has some odd little quirks
sometimes. But then again she puts up with me, so....


----------



## trailtrimmer (Nov 22, 2010)

Appreciate seeing a few folks digging the 25-06. I'll be using it out of a Weatherby Vanguard topped with a Redfield Revolution 4x12. With Hornady ammo, it shoots dime size groups all day long.

Big fan of the 25-06, 7mm08 and 6.5 Creedmore. More thump than the .243, but light shooting compared to the standard 30-06 and plenty deadly.


----------



## zfishman (Dec 21, 2008)

I’ll be using my Browning A-Bolt in 7 mag. The accuracy with this gun doesn’t make it easy to switch to my .270.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Fun79z28 (Jun 9, 2017)

I'll be using my new 350 legend I built. Built it for my kids a few years down the road, so dad gets to play with it first


----------



## bradb460 (Nov 15, 2012)

Grand Dad's old model four Remington.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

trailtrimmer said:


> Appreciate seeing a few folks digging the 25-06. I'll be using it out of a Weatherby Vanguard topped with a Redfield Revolution 4x12. With Hornady ammo, it shoots dime size groups all day long.
> 
> Big fan of the 25-06, 7mm08 and 6.5 Creedmore. More thump than the .243, but light shooting compared to the standard 30-06 and plenty deadly.


I really want a 6.5 creedmore. IDK why but I'm drawn to it. 

My buddy is bringing his 6.5 Grendel this year. Maybe I'll get to play with it. 

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Scandiacus (Oct 11, 2017)

Marlin 1894C in 357 Magnum. Will be shooting my handloads of 158gr FP/XTP @1750 FPS.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## lazyike (Apr 20, 2006)

Scandiacus said:


> Marlin 1894C in 357 Magnum. Will be shooting my handloads of 158gr FP/XTP @1750 FPS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the looks of that levergun! Marlin produces a very classy looking firearm...


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

284 win. 160 Nosler partitions.


----------



## largemouth19 (Oct 29, 2018)

Tikka T3 Hunter, blued finish with walnut stock and Burris 3.5-14 X 40 scope and I was Federal Fusion 165gr bullet. I also use a Benelli Super Nova for drives.


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

My ol 870 12 gauge. Has been by my side for thousands of hours. Never once complained about the weather and always took the blame with honor when i missed.


----------



## huxIIIhammer (Feb 28, 2005)

870 with slug barrel light field 2 3/4s iron sights.


----------



## GrtWhtHntr (Dec 2, 2003)

Tikka T3X superlight stainless in 7mm-08 with a Nikon Buckmaster 4.5-14X40 scope


----------

